# Trails versaut in Kreuznach



## X-Präsi (13. August 2006)

Hi Leutz!

Nach ca. 2 Monaten Abstinenz war ich mal wieder auf meinen alten Heimattrails in Kreuznach unterwegs und ich muss sagen, ich hab so nen Hals! 

Was mittlerweile an Abkürzungen eindeutig von Bikern gelegt wurde (runter vom Biker Hof oder Einstieg Barny Geröllheimer zur Altenbaumburg) oder komplett zembremst, treibt mir und auch anderen die auf der Tour dabei waren, die Zornesröte ins Gesicht. Da werden komplett die Felsbefestigungen aus dem Boden gerissen. Das ist nicht cool!!!

Wenn das so weitergeht, sind einige Trails nächstes Jahr nur noch Bachläufe oder werden nächstes Jahr mit Recht vielleicht sogar gesperrt. 

Jungs und Mädels, die Ihr das veranstaltet, Ihr habt entweder keine Ahnung wie man fährt oder aber Ihr habt einen an der Klatsche! Schaltet mal das Hirn ein, bevor Ihr allen Bikern der Region alle Trails versaut!

Das hat mit Coolness nix mehr zu tun! Denkt mal weiter als von 12 bis mittags, verdammt!


----------



## caress (13. August 2006)

kannst du deine aussage spezifiziren kann sie nämlich nicht nachvollziehen?


ich fahre nahezu täglich auf dem von dir angesprochenen kuhberg (allerdings nicht den geröllheimer, der wurde dieses jahr von genau 3 leuten aus unserer gruppe dieses jahr einmal gefahren da er schlichtweg für uns uninteressant ist).

momentan sind fast alle wege gut fertig, hat aber meist mehr mit den raupen der waldarbeiter zu tun die den kompletten wald zersägen als mit bikern.
singletrails/tracks sind da natürlich ausgenommen.
meist sind die trails gut weggeschwemmt durch die heftigen regenfälle.

die einzigen dinge die von bikern angelegt sind die ich kenne im wald waren 2 kicker auf dem rotenfels (neben dem weg..kaum sichtbar und mittlerweile auch weggeschwemmt). 
-keinerlei spuren von entfernten felsbefestigungen oder extra angelegten wegen oder ähnlichem..

das man auf losem waldboden keine vollbremsungen hinlegt dürfte eigentlich auch jedem klar sein und mir sind auch keine derartigen exzesse aufgefallen.
..und was ist der biker hof?



ich unterstütze natürlich dein anliegen prinzipiel und kann deine wut verstehen, glaub aber nicht das  radfahrer die richtigen adressaten sind bei dem speziellen problem da ich es anders warnehme und die schuld eher bei dem forstbetrieb sehe (beispiel u.a. "krater_kuhberg", s7_rotenfels, usw.)..lass mich aber gerne überzeugen 

gruß
nils



EDIT: magst du mir vielleicht genaue stellenangaben geben? 
dann fahr ich mir das mal ansehen die tage und kann auch mehr dazusagen, bzw hat man ne gemeinsame disskusions grundlage 
ist der biker hof = "birker hof"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayn (14. August 2006)

mach doch mal fotos.

ich war auch schon lange nicht mehr dort.


----------



## X-Präsi (14. August 2006)

Hallo Leutz!

Als DIMBo (der sogar Guides ausbildet *strunz*) habe ich mich schon intensiv mit Wegeschäden beschäftigt und ich erkenne mittlerweile ziemlich flott, ob das Forstschäden sind oder von Bikern verursacht. 

Fahrt mal vom Bi(r)ker Hof den Zickzack-Trail runter Richtung Naheradweg (kommst unten an der Unterführung Richtung Norheim raus). 

Dort ist der derzeit ohnehin weiche Boden total aufgerissen, weils anscheinend einigen Spaß macht, da mit blockiertem Hinterrad runterzueiern. Der Hammer ist aber, dass in einer der letzten Kurven rechts über die Felsbefestigung abgekürzt wurde, so dass sogar einige Steine rausgerissen waren. 
Wenn wir jetzt noch ein paar kräftige Schauer kriegen, haben wir da runter nur noch ne einzige fette Spurrille... 
Und dass die Schäden was mit dem Bikestil einiger Leute zu tun haben müssen, lässt der aufgeschüttete, kleine Kicker unten im Auslauf auf der Wiese (vor der Unterführung) vermuten. Zwei Jungs, die gerade Ihr Pseudo-FR-Rädchen hoch schoben, bestritten natürlich, was damit zu tun zu haben  
Kurzum - da wird nicht nur ein Stück Gemeingut für alle Waldnutzer sonder auch unser Sportplatz kaputt gemacht.


Der zweite Punkt war der Einstieg in den Barny-Geröllheimer. Im Einstieg vom Hohlweg aus nach rechts rauf liegt viel Holz von Forstarbeiten, so dass man ca. 20 Meter bis zum Trail bergauf tragen muss. Ganz findige Zeitgenossen haben aber einfach ne sehr deutlich erkennbare Spur von ganz oben direkt auf den Trail quer durch den Wald gezogen, um die Bergauf-Schieberei zu vermeiden.

Auch das muss einfach nicht sein... 

Von den Verwüstungen durch den Forst auf den breiteren Wegen, möchte ich jetzt erst gar nicht reden. Die Singletrails, die wir gefahren sind, waren von den Forstmaschinen zum Glück verschont geblieben. Ein Grund mehr, dass wir sie nicht selbst kaputt machen sollten.


----------



## caress (14. August 2006)

huh, ok.
klingt schon einleuchtend.
war lang nicht mehr da oben, aber is schon ne sauerei..bauen ist ja ok, aber bitte im einklang mit der natur und wegen und vor allem nicht "zerbauen".

man is sowieso schon hass objekt bei vielen mit-waldfreunden, wäre doch schade dazu wirklich noch mehr gründe zu liefern.

halte die augen auch offen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. August 2006)

servus

das am geröllheimer hab ich auch gesehn. aber ich weiss auch nich wie man auf die idee komt von obern da "reinzurutschen" die anfahrt kommt ja eh eigentlich aus ner anderen richtung.


----------



## Wassertrinker (14. August 2006)

Zum Geröllheimer: 
Als ich da war... schon bestimmt.... 6 Wochen oder mehr her, da habe ich das auch schon gesehen mit dem reingerutschten!
War sogar so derbe ausgeprägt, dass ich ehrlich gesagt dachte, dass sei ein "offizieller" Weg *schäääm!* 
Wenn man von der Bismarkhütte kommt dann rechts den Wald rein. Genau. 

Ich war da vorher noch nie gewesen, und find das jetzt echt auch ne Sauerei, dass da Leute einfach so da durch rutschen! 
Muss zugeben, ich bin da auch runter gefahren, weil es halt echt aussieht wie ein richtger Weg.

Werds in Zukunft nicht mehr machen!!!! Und daran solten sich auch alle anderen Biker halten!
Aber im Moment sind wegen den starken Regengüssen eh viele Wege recht verspurrillt. 

Ansonsten ist mir eigentlich nichts bekannt, dass Wege oder der Wald mutwillig zerstört werden!


----------



## Wassertrinker (14. August 2006)

poo-cocktail schrieb:
			
		

> die anfahrt kommt ja eh eigentlich aus ner anderen richtung.




Echt??? Also, ich kam von da oben von der Bismarkhütte runter, und wie schon gesagt, dann ging da dieser ich-seh-so-offiziell-rutsch-Weg rechts rein...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. August 2006)

also ich kanns auch eher weniger nachvollziehen war heute auf der Gans und auf  anderen wegen ( 55km *räusper*) unterwegs und ich muss sagen das der Regen in letzter Zeit glaub ich viel mehr Geröl freigewaschen hat als das jemand die Rails zerbremst hat, klar ganz unrecht haste ja nicht, aber wie gesagt der Sinnflutartige Regen der uns heute auch mal wieder erwischt hat der macht schon was aus, vor allem 20 km weiter kam kein Tropfen runter  

so long ....!!


----------



## X-Präsi (14. August 2006)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kanns auch eher weniger nachvollziehen war heute auf der Gans und auf  anderen wegen ( 55km *räusper*) unterwegs und ich muss sagen das der Regen in letzter Zeit glaub ich viel mehr Geröl freigewaschen hat als das jemand die Rails zerbremst hat, klar ganz unrecht haste ja nicht, aber wie gesagt der Sinnflutartige Regen der uns heute auch mal wieder erwischt hat der macht schon was aus, vor allem 20 km weiter kam kein Tropfen runter
> 
> so long ....!!



hast Du die beiden Trails, die ich beschrieben habe, gesehen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. August 2006)

hihihi "sinnflut" ist gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. August 2006)

EDIT "sintflutartiger Regen" 

ja hab ich gesehen is unnötig aber wie gesagt der Regen hat mehr angerichtet...


----------



## X-Präsi (15. August 2006)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:
			
		

> ja hab ich gesehen is unnötig aber wie gesagt der Regen hat mehr angerichtet...



Quiz-Frage:
Was ist die übelste Wirkung von Bremsspuren auf dem Wald- oder Wiesenboden und vor allem in Gefäll-Passagen? 

Sie verstärken die natürliche Erosion der Eerdoberfläche um ein Vielfaches! Insofern dürften wir beide recht haben


----------



## Steinhummer (16. August 2006)

Hi Thomas,

ohne die Ecke und Wege zu kennen, finde ich deinen Ärger natürlich berechtigt. ich glaube aber, mit Wut und erhobenem Zeigefinger kommt man da nicht weiter, sollte man die Bremsspezialisten denn mal treffen. Sinnvoller scheint mir ruhige Aufklärung und - jetzt kommt's - die Jungs bei ihrer fahrerischen Ehre zu packen! Man muss ihnen klarmachen, dass es dilettantisch ist und LANGSAM, mit blockierten Rädern rumzurutschen, weil ein blockiertes Rad weder Bremskraft überträgt noch steuerbar ist.

Im Übrigen ist meine Erfahrung, dass zumindest manche Freireiter und Downhiller fahrtechnisch deutlich besser drauf sind als CC- und Tourenfahrer. Gerade auf Marathons sehe ich von letzteren einige, die sich rutschend Steilstücke runterbremsen, weil ihnen der Angstzapfen aus dem Hintern hängt, während viele der "bösen" Kickerbauer an derselben Stelle vermutlich kontrolliert abfahren würden.

St.


----------



## X-Präsi (16. August 2006)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas,
> 
> ohne die Ecke und Wege zu kennen, finde ich deinen Ärger natürlich berechtigt. ich glaube aber, mit Wut und erhobenem Zeigefinger kommt man da nicht weiter, sollte man die Bremsspezialisten denn mal treffen. Sinnvoller scheint mir ruhige Aufklärung und - jetzt kommt's - die Jungs bei ihrer fahrerischen Ehre zu packen! Man muss ihnen klarmachen, dass es dilettantisch ist und LANGSAM, mit blockierten Rädern rumzurutschen, weil ein blockiertes Rad weder Bremskraft überträgt noch steuerbar ist.


Schon richtig - manchen ist auch gar nicht bewusst, was sie da anrichten. Deswegen versuche ich es immer erstmal im Guten mit freundlicher Aufklärung, was passiert wenn... Genauso hab ichs natürlich auch mit den beiden Jungs gemacht, die da am hochschieben waren. 



			
				Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen ist meine Erfahrung, dass zumindest manche Freireiter und Downhiller fahrtechnisch deutlich besser drauf sind als CC- und Tourenfahrer. Gerade auf Marathons sehe ich von letzteren einige, die sich rutschend Steilstücke runterbremsen, weil ihnen der Angstzapfen aus dem Hintern hängt, während viele der "bösen" Kickerbauer an derselben Stelle vermutlich kontrolliert abfahren würden.


mag ja alles stimmen. Es gibt aber immer noch genügend FRer, DHer, CCler, die es cool finden, um die Kurven zu schredden, dass der Boden wegspritzt. Wird ja auch immer schön in unseren Bike-Magazinen vorgemacht. Auf fast jedem Titelfoto...


----------



## caress (7. September 2006)

war gestern ne runde drehen über den kuhberg.
schon interessant wie man den weg von anderen radlern nachverfolgen kann..

ich versteh so langsam um was es ihm präsi hier geht..hab glaub ich mehr zeit mit dem fuß auf dem boden verbracht beim bremsspuren wegwischen als auf dem pedal.
gerade beim emil jakob weg ist es mehr als angebracht ma locker zu machen.
wenn schon veränderungen, dann baut wenigstens ein kicker


----------

